
Sega Saturn couldn't natively do polygons so instead displayed 100's of sprites - dhotson
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VutzIK3DqZE
======
avian
The part from the title starts at 3:35. Sega Saturn used quads (distorted
rectangular sprites) rather than triangles as the basic unit in 3D rendering.

I think that approach is not that unusual for that early era of 3D graphics.
Somewhere around that time I wrote a software 3D engine for PCs that was based
on a similar principle. Using rectangles allowed for some simplifications
compared to triangles, but it did limit the kind of shapes you could have in
your world.

